

What does my dream mean? - Max00355
http://frankiesdreams.blogspot.com/2011/12/bmx-dream-and-cell-phone-dream-and-sky.html
Why dont I ever see faces in my dream?
======
Mz
_So, I have a question, why couldent I see anyone's face? And what do these
dreams mean if anything?_

Dreams are an idiolect (to paraphrase you: don't know what that is? look it
up). Me no speakie FrankieDreamlanguage. But for enough money (because I'm
broke and also actually damn good at dream interpretation), I would be happy
to spend some time talking to you about the meaning of each of the symbols and
helping you parse out what you are saying to yourself. Unless you had a fever,
in which case it's probably gibberish anyway.

Best of luck.

~~~
Mz
I'm curious why the above got downvoted (not protesting it, mind you, just
curious). If the downvoter would be so kind as to elaborate on their thought
process, I would very much appreciate the feedback.

Thanks.

~~~
rhizome
I think in general people would consider this to be off-topic for the site. i
wouldn't take it personally.

~~~
Mz
I'm not taking it personally. (And I said that.) I'm just curious what the
thought process was for the person who did the actual downvoting (not that I
think it's likely they will reply, but I also believe in "don't say no for
them").

Thanks for replying.

